# Netbeans and Git Projects



## Wippi11223 (5. Jun 2018)

Hallo,

Ich möchte ein Java Projekt erstellen wo ich mehrere Github als Library verwenden möchte. Wenn ich habe einen Clone von der Lib erstelle dann erstellt mit Netbeans immer ein neues Projekt und ich habe von meinem Projekt keinen Zugriff auf die Source Files. Wie kann ich Files in das Projekt integrieren sodass ich sie auch verwenden kann?


----------



## mihe7 (5. Jun 2018)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es sich um maven-Projekte handelt. Wenn ein Projekt A von einem Projekt B abhängt, dann musst Du im Projekt A bei "Dependencies" einfach die Abhängigkeit zu Projekt B angeben. Mit git hat das nichts zu tun.


----------

